# LUSH-Honey I Washed the Kids



## ndn-ista (Jun 29, 2008)

Hey hunnies!

I was wondering, has anyone tried or heard of this solid perfume??? Just wanted to know of some reviews so I can determine whether or not to buy it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





TIA!!!


----------



## georgi (Jul 18, 2008)

I use the soap an its beautiful, the cleanest, yummiest soap ever.

Probably not my kind of style for a perfume and i find the soap smell lingers so no need for it really, but id say go for it, its yum!


----------



## Nox (Jul 31, 2008)

I have a couple acquaintances that use the solid perfume religiously.  It does have some power to it, so it does last on them throughout the day, but they don't yet carry scents that I favor for daytime (light and airy).  For nighttime or lounging around in my house, I'll definitely consider it, especially because it's the kind of scent my husband loves.


----------



## aziajs (Jul 31, 2008)

I tried it when it first came out.  I didn't care for it.  I LOVE the soap!  It's amazing!  I felt that the perfume fell short.  It smells too much of shea or cocoa butter and not enough of the actual scent.


----------



## ellemarie (Aug 11, 2008)

I'm not really a fan of mine.  It works as a soap, but not as a perfume. I hardly ever use it.


----------



## widdershins (Aug 11, 2008)

I really like the soap. It's one of the only scents that actually makes my mouth water, ha! I actually had the bright idea to put the wax honeycomb part in my car for an air freshener and of course it melted all over--but it smelled great! I have the perfume, but I don't use it very often, probably because I've got so much BPAL to use/try.


----------



## TDoll (Aug 11, 2008)

I was not crazy about the scent of the soap.  I could definitely see using this scent in the shower, but I would be hesitant to use it as actual perfume.  To me, it has that sweet, cake-y starchy smell that kind of takes your breath.  But don't get me wrong, I LOVE sweet sugary fragrances.  It's just hard to explain I guess.  It's not a "fresh" sweet like vanilla or something which makes for a good perfume, but its more of a heavier sweet smell.


----------



## aziajs (Aug 11, 2008)

I actually ordered a dupe of this scent from another etailer in a body scrub and solid body wash.  I can't wait to get it!


----------



## mommamacgurl (Aug 17, 2008)

I like the soap.


----------



## onezumi (Sep 22, 2008)

I love the soap but I'm not very happy about the solid perfume. It does not smell the same IMO. It's as if they took to the soap and added a citrus note. It's OK but I will not re-buy it.


----------



## emeraldjewels (Oct 8, 2008)

I have tried the Lush solid perfumes, but to me they fade really quickly. Like after an hour or something


----------



## ambidextrous (Jan 16, 2009)

I have the solid perfume and use it rarely though. Mostly because it's not as convenient as a spray...


----------



## cindel25 (Feb 15, 2009)

I love it. I was in LUSH Harvard Square a couple of months ago and SA put some on me; it was divine! I want it in spray form but solid will have to do for now.


----------



## Hettepet (Jun 14, 2009)

one of my favorit of Lush
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I make bodysprays and that sort of things for my own, and I've got the "dupe"oil, it's great as a body spray


----------



## Pinupsundae (Jun 14, 2009)

I love this soap and a lot of other Lush scents, but have never invested in any of the solid perfumes as I really don't think they'd have staying power on my skin. However, I did purchase a dupe of the scent from this Etsy store. It was totally divine and cheap and lasted for ages. It's a scent people tend to notice because of how sweet it is, but in a good way. Unfortunately, I dropped it in my bathroom and it smashed, but left the room smelling lovely for days.


----------



## trulynicole (Jun 14, 2009)

I love the soap  idk about the perfume


----------



## TISH1124 (Jun 14, 2009)

Love the soap so much....the perfume....Never tried


----------



## vanchi (Aug 31, 2009)

no staying power, often they turn into smelly little pile of something before the expiry date and so on. huge disappointment


----------



## jazmatazz (Jan 31, 2010)

Not a fan of my solid perfume. Since it's winter it's gotten really hard which makes it hard to use. I'm hoping in the summer it will soften up and become usable. Definitely a dissapointment.


----------

